# mal wieder die uhrzeit

## Olimaus

hallo

ich habe ein etwas komisches problem mit meiner uhrzeit.

wenn der gdm startet, um mich einzuloggen, dann stimmt die uhrzeit die er anzeigt.

sobald ich unter gnome bin, geht die uhr zwei stunden nach.

was läuft da schief?

gruss

oliver

----------

## Robelix

Wohl irgendwas mit deiner Zeitzone... 

Hast' Systemuhr auf GMT?

was sagt ls -lh /etc/localtime?

----------

## Olimaus

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           33 Apr  8 09:00 /etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin

und nu?

----------

## wudmx

also eigtl stimmt ja deine zeitzone, bei mir steht aber nicht ...Europe/Berlin sondern CET ... probiers vielleicht mal damit, sprich aendere den link von /etc/localtime auf /usr/share/zoneinfo/CET um

----------

## Olimaus

ich habe den link geändert, die falsche uhrzeit ist aber geblieben.

wie gesagt, im gdm passt alles, nur nachdem gnome startet... komisch

gruss

oliver

----------

## error26

ich kenn das problem, da ich kabel hab benutz ich ntp ist st ein UTC-client

einfach emergen und rc-updaten. genaueres findest du in den foren

Brauch auch nicht mehr die Sommerzeit einstellen  :Very Happy:  immer aktuell

----------

## Olimaus

wie gesagt, die uhrzeit stimmt ja eigentlich, blos wird sie im gnome falsch angezeigt.

glaube nicht, dass sich das mit dem ntp löse lässt, da ein rdate -u -s ptbtime2.ptb.de

die uhrzeit auch auf nen timeserver einstellt. das behebt mein problem aber nicht.

wenn ich versuche die uhrzeit von hand zu verstellen, dann zeit mir auch die richtige zeit an

date --set='+10 minutes'

Wed Apr  9 08:41:42 CEST 2003

im gnome  steht aber 6:41

----------

## Robelix

Irgendwie suspekt...

...d'rum noch ein paar Fragen:

 - ist das Problem schon länger da, oder erst mit der Sommerzeitumstellung entstanden?

 - was sagt grep CLOCK /etc/rc.conf?

 - was sagt date (als user und als root)?

 - hat die Gnome-Uhr irgend eine Einstellung, daß sie UTC zeigt?

so werd' ma dem schon näher kommen...

Robelix

----------

## Olimaus

das problem ist nicht erst seit der sommerzeitumstellung da. war schon davor eine abweichung da.

grep CLOCK... sagt :

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then set CLOCK

CLOCK="local"

date sagt als user und als root die richtige uhrzeit.

was mit gnome sein könnte weiss ich auch nicht.

----------

## Robelix

Hab' mir mal die Gnome-Uhr angeschaut - da gibt's wirklich  "Show UTC"  - und ich hab' einen sehr schweren Verdacht, daß das bei Dir eingestellt ist.

----------

## Olimaus

ja stimmt, genau das war es. 

war ja ein peinlicher fehler meinerseits, dass ich nicht selber darauf gekommen bin..

danke noch mal für die hilfe, die ich bekommen habe

----------

